# Name and quote art request



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2010)

Hiya.
I've been designing a custom skin for my DSi, and on the back I decided i'd pull away from my TWEWY theme and put my name and a quote.

Problem is, I have very little artistic talent.
Sooo if someone would be kind enough to help me out, i'd be very grateful.

The name is:  Hells Malice
The quote is: Peace is like a mirage, seen but never reached

Preferred colours: Black, darker reds (if you think you can rock other darkish colours well however, that's cool too)
Wants: Cool looking font for name and quote, both different fonts however. Doing just name or quote by itself, or both together in the same image is fine. Whatever you feel like doing.

I don't have TOO much preference as to what it should look like specifically. I like seeing peoples imaginations at work.
Only request is that it eventually fit this template:







Anything fitting this size, or bigger, will do just fine.

Again, thanks for anyone willing to help.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll try my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to be sure, you just want the one side of your DSi made?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah just that side.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've already done the top and inside.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

Done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was kinda hard to find a good font that would fit, but I'm satisfied with my work.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn!
That looks great.

Thank you very much, that will work wonderfully.


----------

